# Spotting/cm after hsg...



## ineedaseed

Hi ladies

had my hsg on Wednesday. Cramps and back pain lasted till Friday. Have got some brown cm/spotting which I am a bit concerned about. 

Did anyone else have similar spotting? Was advised you would get it after the procedure but this has been 4 days?! 

Thanks x


----------



## hopes fading

Hi. I had mine on Thursday and had spotting until this morning but only a very little amount. I have also been a bit sore but nothing too painful... I see you have your fs in Sept, I have mine tomorrow. I am truly terrified as it seems that tomorrow could be the day we get a diagnosis / action plan and possibly, the day we find out if we are eligible for assistance if it's needed. I have just been writing down all my questions as I don't want to leave the appt. thinking "damn, why didn't I ask that"! I have heard from a few ladies that they conceived soon after heir HSG's, have you heard this too? X


----------



## ineedaseed

hi hf!

thanks for your reply, i have heard of ladies conceiving after but i think it only really helps if there is any little blockages etc as it gives the tubes a good clean. oooh good luck, my fs appt is september for a follow up. all she told me to do when i saw her my first appt was to lose weight grrr! since found out i am probably not ovving! fab plan to write down your questions, there were loads i forgot to ask! xx


----------



## ineedaseed

good luck too! xx


----------



## Mamamirfy

I had spotting for 5 days after my HSG - it was light spotting and brown in colour. If it keeps up too much longer, get it checked - but I was fine :)


----------



## ineedaseed

thanks mama, mine sounds similar to yours and has thankfully cleared up today.


----------



## DragonMummy

my spotting was brown. it only lasted the day but I think anything up to a week is normal. hope it wasn't too nasty xx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

I had my HSG on a friday and was still slightly spotting by Monday so 3-4 days. Im sure what you are having is normal. 

I wasnt lucky the 1st month after my HSG - Im hoping I get a BFP within the 3 months after. If not its on to Clomid for me. 

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## a_missy

i had spotting after my HSG for the entire month and lots of cramping too but AF arrived like normal and everything was fine :)


----------



## Bena

Hi Ladies, Im gettng concerned as i ad my hsg done on tuesday(which was excrutiating!). To my suprise they said both tubes were fine, but it is now sunday and i still feel sore and having quite heavy on/off bleeding. I do not spot at night when i go to bed but as soon as i am up and about it starts again! Has anyone had this experiene before?:cry:


----------



## MariaF

I had my hsg in June and remember bleeding (not spotting) on and off for over a week. My Dr said anything up to a week is fine. And mine stopped pretty abruptly on day 8.
I also felt quite sore down there.


----------



## leasap

Hi there, i had a little spotting but only for about 2 days after i had the hsg, but was told it can last up to 5days xxxx


----------

